# Is there a problem at the ASX?



## lesm (2 October 2006)

It looks like only half the market has opened up and prices for the stocks that have opened up earlier do not appear to have changed for at least 20 minutes.

Anyone heard anything, no info on the ASX site either?

Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (2 October 2006)

Perhaps this is the problem E Trade is having too...


----------



## markrmau (2 October 2006)

Online brokers appear stuffed.

commsec web says MRE last traded at 4.10 (actually 4.20 as I type from protrader2)

Others can't use etrade but it now seems to work fine for me.


----------



## Mouse (2 October 2006)

Hi,

I'm using Etrade Pro and there doesn't seem to be any problems here.  I have noticed in the ASX announcements that a lot of companies have been suspended from trading for not lodging their full year accounts.

Hope that helps.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 October 2006)

Stack of stocks failed to lodge their financials "in accordance with the rules" - and suspended from official quotation.  Is that relevant maybe? (im guessing bigtime here)


----------



## lesm (2 October 2006)

Everything is now looking ok on the ASX site, it was in a similar state to the online brokers earlier.

A whole range of stocks starting from the N's were looking like they hadn't opened.

The list of suspended stocks was only minor compared to the list that hadn't opened or prices and volumes weren't changing.

Good start for the week.


----------



## lesm (2 October 2006)

Looks like it's all back to normal now.


----------



## dubiousinfo (2 October 2006)

I noticed prices are not feeding through to Yahoo. It still shows market not open.


----------



## ALFguy (2 October 2006)

Anyone missing the last 10 trades info?


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 October 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Online brokers appear stuffed.
> 
> commsec web says MRE last traded at 4.10 (actually 4.20 as I type from protrader2)




Yes Westpac - unusually slow this morning. And Commsec wasn't showing many trades at all.


----------



## brerwallabi (2 October 2006)

I thought it was only etrade because of all HSBC traders moving over however it seems to be general, even Quotetraker has just closed itself down down because of some error.

Maybe its an omen.


----------



## rederob (2 October 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> I thought it was only etrade because of all HSBC traders moving over however it seems to be general, even Quotetraker has just closed itself down down because of some error.
> 
> Maybe its an omen.



Apparently; my portfolio is down $2.145 billion - I should be so lucky!


----------



## sails (2 October 2006)

Following is a quote from an email we received recently from Bourse Data which might explain some of the happenings today:



> ...  The ASX is preparing to launch its final stage of the new Integrated Trading System (ITS) on Monday 2nd October.
> 
> This change sees the ASX moving away from the SEATS trading platform which has been in use since 1987 (for equities, warrants and interest rate securities). ITS will be used for trading all listed securities including equities, interest rate securities, warrants, options, index options, index futures and commodity futures....



The other thing it is a public holiday in a few states - Labour Day/Queen's Birthday Mon 2 Oct  affecting NSW/SA/ACT/WA and as such is apparently a  non-settlement day - see http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/2006.htm for more info.


----------



## Realist (2 October 2006)

Yeah, it is a holiday in NSW, I slept in, then logged into Commsec to see I had just lost half a billion dollars today.

Most of my shares are right, RIO and WDC are screwed though down millions.   

Would that trigger automatic stop losses I wonder?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 October 2006)

ProTrader is all messed up!


I've got so many U orders on screen its not funny!

Somethings not right


----------



## lesm (2 October 2006)

sails said:
			
		

> Following is a quote from an email we received recently from Bourse Data which might explain some of the happenings today:
> 
> The other thing it is a public holiday in a few states - Labour Day/Queen's Birthday Mon 2 Oct  affecting NSW/SA/ACT/WA and as such is apparently a  non-settlement day - see http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/2006.htm for more info.



Sails,

Thanks.

It is still a trading day, even if it is a non-settlement day.

One can only wonder how much testing was done before ITS went live today.



			
				redrob said:
			
		

> Apparently; my portfolio is down $2.145 billion - I should be so lucky!




redrob,
Bet you didn't know you had that amount to lose.  

Cheers.


----------



## sails (2 October 2006)

lesm said:
			
		

> One can only wonder how much testing was done before ITS went live today.




Yes, it does make you wonder with the problems some are experiencing.  Both Bourse and WebIress seem to be coping OK - at the moment anyway!


----------



## cuttlefish (2 October 2006)

yeah I'm seeing U orders all over the place as well, plus other funny stuff (saw an offer of 0.0 on a stock for a few seconds) - must be something to do with the asx rollout and/or public holiday.


----------



## Realist (2 October 2006)

Can we profit from this ginourmous f up by buying RIO shares for 1 cent I wonder?


----------



## lesm (2 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is a holiday in NSW, I slept in, then logged into Commsec to see I had just lost half a billion dollars today.
> 
> Most of my shares are right, RIO and WDC are screwed though down millions.
> 
> Would that trigger automatic stop losses I wonder?



Realist,

You have been holding out on us to lose this much. Think of the holiday you could have with all that money.  

At one stage PDN was down over 45 million%, what a day! Can't trust the numbers on the screen, they aren't always matching up correctly.

The ASX site appears ok, even if it is 20 minutes delayed.

You have to feel sorry or have some sympathy for the guys/gals on the online broker help desks though. Not a day they will be enjoying, as they will be on the receiving end of client frustrations.

Cheers.


----------



## Realist (2 October 2006)

lesm said:
			
		

> Realist,
> 
> You have been holding out on us to lose this much. Think of the holiday you could have with all that money.  .




Ahh what is half a billion dollars between friends...

Yeah for that money I could have a holiday on Mars for a week..


----------



## Realist (2 October 2006)

It is fixed now on Commsec.

I just made half a billion dollars in theory..  

I'm up nicely for the day MRE is up again, although FGL is down...


----------



## cuttlefish (2 October 2006)

not seeing the buy/sell condition codes in course of sales data in protrader 1 either at the moment.  (only code showing is when there's crossings).


----------



## cuttlefish (2 October 2006)

seeing them in protrader 2 though.

Good idea to roll this stuff out on a thin trading day - always bound to be a few teething problems with a major rollout.


----------

